

Amazon S3, July 2008, and Bell Systems, January 1990 - jsn
http://jsn13.blogspot.com/2008/07/amazon-s3-july-2008-and-bell-systems.html

======
bprater
"Those who don't know history are destined to repeat it.” Wait a sec, who is
responsible for writing up this history and making sure we all get a copy?

~~~
jodrellblank
Wikipedia

